# 22 rimfire during firearms deer season



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Ray. 

This is a followup on Trapperjohns question about dispatching **** w/ a 22 rimfire during firearms deerseason. What would be the difference be to the answer I found below.

I did a search of the DNR web site using "22 rimefire nov 15 thru 30.

Under " FAQ deer hunting" I found that 

Small game hunting with a 22 rimfire is legal in the rifle zone during this time period but not in the shotgun zone.

Being computer illiterate I am unable to make a link to the Question


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

multibeard said:


> Ray.
> 
> This is a followup on Trapperjohns question about dispatching **** w/ a 22 rimfire during firearms deerseason. What would be the difference be to the answer I found below.
> 
> ...





TrapperJohn said:


> I have two blinds which I deer hunt front near a stream that I usually set traps along. I like to dispatch any live **** with my .22 hand gun. During the Firearm Deer season can I carry my .22 handgun (along with my rifle) with me when I'm checking traps while traveling to this blind to hunt Deer? I know you can not use a .22 rimfire to hunt deer with and I would never think about doing this.


The problem is that trapperJohn wanted to have the .22 in his possession while deer hunting...........Not that he would use it for taking deer, as he stated but, the possession of the .22 is a violation......


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Malainse 

Sorry I did not make it exactly clear on what I was getting at. I guess it wasn't clear to me what trapperjohn was getting at. We all should know that you can't carry a 22 while DEER hunting. Except while bow hunting you can carry a pistol of any caliber if you have a ccw.


That is not what was said in the remainder of the thread when other things were brought out. It was said there are NO EXCEPTIONS to the after 7pm for hunting of ****.

This is not what was in "FAQ deer hunting" that I brought out in my first post. So I guess there is an exception.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

What thread are you talking about because I'm not clear what you are asking.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Ray I brought it back up to the top Titled Question for Boehr by trapper john


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Ok, I understand what you are asking and I did see where you are talking about.

Here is the law;

2.3 Permitted acts; trapping; use of rimfire firearm .22 caliber or smaller; American Indians on reservations.

Sec. 2.3. This order shall not be construed to prohibit any of the following:
(2) The carrying and using of a rimfire firearm .22 caliber or smaller to kill raccoon while hunting with dogs between the hours of 7 p.m. and 6 a.m. during the firearm deer season.

I will check again with our legal section for additional information. Heck, maybe I was wrong in the thread, wouldn't be the first time I was wrong.


----------



## TradeMark (Sep 16, 2004)

multibeard said:


> Except while bow hunting you can carry a pistol of any caliber if you have a ccw.


You might want to re check that. I believe you are no longer allowed to carry any sidearm afield while bowhunting now. Not even a .22 even if you do have a ccw.
Not sure about private land though.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

TradeMark said:


> You might want to re check that. I believe you are no longer allowed to carry any sidearm afield while bowhunting now. Not even a .22 even if you do have a ccw.
> Not sure about private land though.


Hoo boy!!! check this thread, This dead horse can't take much more beating.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77521


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I was wrong and stand corrected. Thank you multibeard for bringing it to my attention.

22 rimfires are legal to hunt small game in the rifle zone9with samll game license) between Nov 15 and Nov 30. They are not legal during that period in the shotgun only zone. They also are not legal anywhere in the state during the period Nov 10 thru Nov 14 except for resident hunters and trappers with a fur harvester license.

Thanks again.


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

So if I understand this correctly, During the firearm deer season I can not have my .22 handgun (used on the trapline) with me when I'm deer hunting.

What about during the muzzlelaod season?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Correct, not while you are deer hunting for either the regular or muzzleloading season.


----------

